# Natural FET....When should HCG leave system?



## Stinky84💜 (Jul 17, 2014)

Hey

I had a FET on the 6 November and was given my Ovidrel shot on that day too. Anyone any ideas when it should leave my system?

Thanks

Stinky x


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Was it 5000 or 10000?
Love. Kukixx


----------



## Lilly83 (Jan 19, 2012)

Hello

I had 5,000 pregnyl for an icsi cycle and tested it out 4 days after and it had gone, I tested it the day after and got a BFP (false obviously) I knew I would be an early tester so wanted to know it had gone

Good luck

L x


----------



## Stinky84💜 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks for replying ladies  

Kuki2010 - I'm not too sure 😔 It only says 8 clicks of Ovidrel and I didn't think to ask so I'm clueless.

Lilly83 - I wish I had tested to check when it was out now!

Stinky x


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Long gone by now honey, was it a 3dt or 5dt? some people test positive as early as 7dp5dt or 9dp3dt I personally waited till OTD cos I was a wuss


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

In normal terms as everybody is different. 1000 units goes daily. So they say roughly 5000 units should go in max 7 days. 10000units in two weeks.
Kukixxx


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

If it is fresh cycle, you must have had more than 5000 units.
I had 5000 units. And I was free of any lines on day6. Mxxx


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Kuki she said in title FET so not fresh cycle


----------



## Stinky84💜 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thanks again for replying ladies.

I'm just worried as I got my first BFP yesterday (and again today as I'm testing every few hours lol) and I'm frightened to get too excited incase it's the shot. I am now 10 days past transfer so surely it would be gone by now? My OTD is Wednesday so fingers crossed! Thanks again!

Stinky x


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Blondie,
Thank you hun. I mixed up with the down below one. Sorry.


Stinky,
Think you have a lovely BFP!!! when will you do the digital?


I test everyday from 7dp onwards on all my 3dt. But this time around it is a 6DT. So will test from tomorrow onwards. I cannot help it. Mad but there you go..


Mxxx


----------



## Stinky84💜 (Jul 17, 2014)

Kuki2010

We did a digital yesterday and it said 1-2 weeks. The only reason I tested was because I thought it was all over (as I had some spotting) so I got the shock of my life! Was it a FET you had this time? 

Stinky x


----------



## Kuki2010 (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh fantastic news.. So happy for you.. I like doing digitals. They are more certain results..


Yes FET. I had 3 embies transfered at 2pm on friday. 


You just enjoy that beautiful digital while it lasts.. Did you take the pic of it?


Kukixx


----------



## Stinky84💜 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thank you Kuki   I have one more digital test which I will do tomorrow. Yes, taking a picture of it was one of the first things my DH did lol.

Sending you lots of love and big hugs for the remainder of your wait, fingers crossed    

Stinky x


----------



## Blondie71 (Oct 26, 2011)

Congratulations definately a BFP    

FET's rock!!!!!!!!!!!!

x


----------



## Stinky84💜 (Jul 17, 2014)

Thank you Blondie71   I just can't wait for my blood test on Wednesday now!

Stinky x


----------

